# Updates to the modules?



## catsclaw227 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey gang --

I just got a slew of emails from DTRPG that showed my subscription downloads were ready. 

Were there a bunch of updates made to the PG, CG and the first 5 adventures?


----------



## Marius Delphus (Mar 5, 2010)

The PG and CG were updated a couple times each; Adventures One through Four were updated once each. Adventure Five is way too new to have gotten an update yet, given that we haven't heard of any real showstoppers therein.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, but not recently.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Mar 5, 2010)

Would it be possible to have the name of the zip file include an update date?  i.e. something like "4E01_Scouring_2010-Jan-27.zip"

This way it's easy to see if you have the most recent version.  The reason I mentioned it is that on my page from DTRPG with the purchase and the list of PDFs in teh purchase, there are three different links to the player's guide, each with a different id in the download link's querystring.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, I update zip files with "R1" (for "Revision 1"), etc., in the title.  Does RPGNow changes those file names?


----------



## catsclaw227 (Mar 6, 2010)

No, you are right, they have an R1 in the title. I didn't notice that.  I imagine you will continue this pattern with other revisions, right (R2, R3, etc).  Not that any of them will need 2 or 3 revisions, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, if an R2 should be needed, we'll use it.  Hopefully it won't be needed!

But yeah, R1 means "Revision 1", etc.


----------

